# Something is happening to my Reindeer!



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I think it's becoming possessed. Started happening two days ago.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Then I wake up this morning to him starting on my Smokes. Not sure if I can save him, stay tuned.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

My experience is once a reindeer starts smoking it will become possessed. Good luck Troy...and keep us informed.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! nice work..How did he light it?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

DUH, Dr. Morbius.....if he can light his red nose he can certainly light a cigarette........(shaking head, muttering to self)


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Looking good.

I'm watching this with great interest...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HalloweenRick said:


> DUH, Dr. Morbius.....if he can light his red nose he can certainly light a cigarette........(shaking head, muttering to self)


LOL!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That was funny.

Word of warning though, smoking is a gateway drug. Start smoking, become possessed, start spitting up fog, and blinking your glowing red LED eyes.

Troy, it's time for a reindeer intervention.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

things are not looking good at all...Reindeer CANCEL! Looks like he's a Hound bound for Hell...MUHAHAHAHAHA.:devil: :jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

What a great idea! You made my day....I think I might have an unsuspecting victim...uh...reindeer in the shed.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

What are you coating him with Troy? Is it animated or was it one of the static deer?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Used duct tape to cover the wire, then Latex...Will use Black Cats dryer Lint mix to give it fur. It's animated, head moves side to side. It's gonna look nasty when I'm done.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Spooklights said:


> What a great idea! You made my day....I think I might have an unsuspecting victim...uh...reindeer in the shed.


I can't take credit for the idea, Vlad turned me on to it!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Haha, it's funny, a few months ago I was thinking about the idea of making a reindeer that could be used for christmas _my way_. That is, one that lights up all nice and pretty with christmas colors at night..... but then in the morning you see that it's a mad ZOMBIE reindeer with sharp fangs dripping with blood... hehe.. My girlfriend just rolled her eyes when I explained the idea to her. I don't know why. 

Good luck with the project!


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Even though my Wife is into Halloween (not nearly as much as me) I wish I had $1 for every Eye roll I've gotten. I could retire.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

thats pretty cool. I wanna see more!!!!

Watch out for reindeer Zombies... there may be more and they may overrun the world... MUUAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> thats pretty cool. I wanna see more!!!!
> 
> Watch out for reindeer Zombies... there may be more and they may overrun the world... MUUAAAAHHHHHH


You are right Hellrazor....there ARE more.
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/halloweenprops2007051.jpg


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Update: Things are not good, the Critter has grown new fur all over it's body..And I could swear I saw red glowing eyes on it last night. What's next over sized paws/claws?? MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the look of the brown cloth. Kinda like rotted skin and the fur came off. heh


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like the look of the brown cloth. Kinda like rotted skin and the fur came off. heh


Oh not to worry, the critter has "chunks" taken out of him bloddy skin can be seen.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Shwew. ... I can quit worrying then.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Need an updated pic. Did your reindeer chomp your camera?
Are you not feeding Him? 
Watch out you may lose an arm.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly, don't you understand? It's hard to take a pic when you have a whip in one hand and a chair in the other.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's true should of thought of that...

snarl snarl growl.....back back I say.....heaahhhh


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah wheres that new pic??? I wanna see what im stealing...i mean admiring.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm with Turtle. Where's the new one?


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm with the 2 above me.........let's see some more!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

very interesting!! I would not have thought that it was a deer in the first place..I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave or Troy, What did you guys finally use for hair?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Good work keep it up !!! I would like to see the finished pic's


----------

